# [By Demand] Feb 2005 Digit DVD



## Byte (Jan 7, 2005)

Please post all requests for the Feb 2005 Digit DVD.

*NOTE: No requests for Half-Life 2 DEMO and Linux distros - they are both in, so dont waste your time there *


----------



## vysakh (Jan 7, 2005)

flash mx 2005
CS:CZ

need more n more wallpapers


----------



## saketkutta (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok Byte good job
but if u burn the DVD "DUAL LAYERED" u will automatically know what more to put in

and can u please include  forgot now will post again


----------



## Byte (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no flash mx 2005, we have already given 2004, CS:CZ is a retail purchase or a steam only download.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jan 7, 2005)

How about
 Getright v5.2
 Dr. DivX™ Encoding Application 1.0.6
 Coreldraw Graphics Suite 12
 Ulead photoimpact 10
 3DS MAX 7
 A good selection of Plugins for Adobe Photoshop / Paintshop Pro?

I guess you've focused a lot on the system software side....time to move on to the multimedia side??


----------



## kaysquare (Jan 7, 2005)

please provide a software which we can use to type in indian languages.
 Baraha 
 indic transliterator for openoffice.org

 DVDlab trial from www.mediachance.com

this is a very good DVD authoring tool

 WINE
 themes for KDE like mac osx theme etc available on kde-look.org


----------



## naik_jaydeep (Jan 7, 2005)

please dont include linux stuffs, most users are using windows.
and try to include solaris os.  
try to include themes for xp (no more windows blinds,style xp please...)
and cool digital wallpapers(excluding filmstars or any humanbng.)


----------



## QuickFire (Jan 7, 2005)

how about some hardware video tutorials??
video hardware guides etc. etc...

u can do the same for popular software
like photoshop, flash, frontpage etc..


----------



## sonudayani (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi
if u can then include these

Dr. DivX™ Encoding Application 1.0.6 
Coreldraw Graphics Suite 12 
Ulead photoimpact 10 
3DS MAX 7 

ANY FULL VERSION GAME.WE HAVEN'T SEEN ANY GOOD GAME TILL NOW FROM U.


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 7, 2005)

My list:
 Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004
 tht's all


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey now when are you goin' to give us the themes from topthemes.com. Try giving some from all the common topics from the site like TV & Movies, etc. They have some latest themes like The Incredibles and Shark Tale. Also please make the Wallpapers from IndiaFM.com's Most Popular Wallpapers a regular inclusion. And also please give the demo of Club Football 2005 from Codemasters (codemasters.com)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 8, 2005)

Hm... Consider packaging NIS 2005 too ... And Longhorn Transformation Pack 8 .. MSN 7 .. Hmm.... I will update this list afterwards ...


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 8, 2005)

Forgot to add earlier.
WHERE IS THE DIGIT ARCHIVE ON THE CD


----------



## saketkutta (Jan 8, 2005)

hey BYTE 
what about DUAL LAYER BURNING tht I asked for

and plz include a full version big games that can be run on a low end(normal) pc


thts all


----------



## Byte (Jan 9, 2005)

sonudayani said:
			
		

> ANY FULL VERSION GAME.WE HAVEN'T SEEN ANY GOOD GAME TILL NOW FROM U.



Full versions are very very difficult to find. We have exhausted all the free FULL games available to the public. I am going to start negotiations for exclusive Digit releases, wish me luck on that.

Dual-Layer burning -- I will need to inquire about the capabilities of our press on this one.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jan 9, 2005)

Byte, You can easily solve this problem. Why not feature full games which are old, but have easily stood the test of time. They are easily available at The Home of the Underdogs, www.the-underdogs.org 
eg. System Shock 2
And I don't think it's possible to offer any new full version game, no publisher would allow that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I can't find anything that I need, how about some more RAM bundled    

For the game side, how about some expension packs & popular mods for existing games, which are freely available, this will be good, like a few mods for Doom3, or the Half Life 2 mods

If possible, plz include these for Doom3

1) Doom 3 tweak guide, available on net
2) Doom 3 Maps
3) Enhanced Doom3 models
*www.levels4you.com/download.l4y?file=11361
4) verilight 1.3 for Doom3, adds flash light to Doom3 guns
5) Some doom3 sound packs
6) Parallax mapping mod
7) Doom3 Cell haded mod *pcgamemods.com/6604/
8) Enhanced Doom (mod)
9) Flame Thrower

A lot is available here

*doom3.filefront.com/files/

*www.levels4you.com/sections/doom3/

As for the system section, KAV Personal Pro 5.0.18 is available as a trial version, 19 MB, include that

& what more, some plugins for Photoshop & premiere that I want, should be free

Going for a dual layer DVD is not a good idea, most of us don't have DVD drives, those who got them, also don't have Dual Layer compatible Drive, well most of them.


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 9, 2005)

ALL the latest desktop enhancements like
1>talisman
2>Samurize
3>Rainlendar
4>avetunes
5>objectdock
6>icons-the best collections like execellence,snow


----------



## saketkutta (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok "gxsaurav" every body has a combo drive or a DVD drive that supports a movie DVD so including a DUAL LAYER DVD is good as it gives us "EIGHT GB" of software and DVD Drive invented till now supports tht feature.

And for ON DEMAND

could u plz include all the software frm  <WINCUSTOMIZE.COM> cause some programs there are too big too download on DIAL-UP tht also frm NEPAL

can u plz think


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 9, 2005)

Solaris   
M$ Windows XP Critical Updates   
Fedora Core 3 updates   
A good Movie   

And also a very good magazine  8)


----------



## BONZI (Jan 10, 2005)

Want archives back


----------



## Ashis (Jan 10, 2005)

*Hey Digit Guys,.. *

I Need Half-Life 2

*Give Me The Demo Or What Ever U Got......*

*img120.exs.cx/img120/8227/mydesktop4ld.th.jpg
And *Icon Packager* from *WinCustomize* & an *Icon Package* that matches *My Desktop  *

And Of Course a Pic of *iMac* On the *Cover* Page


----------



## ycr007 (Jan 10, 2005)

BONZI said:
			
		

> Want archives back


Me too...Preferably in a Downloadable Format covering atleast the last three
years' issues....


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 10, 2005)

*How about some KDE and GNOME themes?

I would also like to see Mozilla Sunbird 0.2 (the calendar project)*


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Jan 10, 2005)

include some old mssion games, compatible on 256mb ram pc and no garphics card on my one so please do put some games like that.   :roll: .
Also yes the dr.divx encoder latest.
DVD player like powDVD or some third party DVD plugins for mp10.  
Also some wallpapers specillay filmstars(ex:Katherine Kaif  8) ).Also some techy like wallpaers.
Need for speed ug2 expansion packs.Game rocks.
And please no HF2 and Doom 3.especillay when i can't run  them on my pc.


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 10, 2005)

Santosh Halemani said:
			
		

> And please no HF2 and Doom 3.especillay when i can't run  them on my pc.


Hey what's the big idea! If you can't run the games on ur PC doesn't mean that we don't want them. Many other DiGit users want HL2. Doom 3 demo was included last time. So Santosh please think about other users also.


----------



## swatkat (Jan 10, 2005)

Vexira AntiVirus for Win,Lin,Solaris.Let's try this out.
*www.centralcommand.com/index.html
Microsoft AntiSpyWare.


----------



## vysakh (Jan 10, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> *Hey Digit Guys,.. *
> 
> I Need Half-Life 2
> 
> *Give Me The Demo Or What Ever U Got......*



read the post by byte


BTW can u give the expansion packs of MOHAA. spearhead or breakthrogh???
plzzz


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jan 10, 2005)

AUTOPATCHER!!!??????

XPize 2.5
Winamp 5.08 
... Visual Styles (especially from KOL, Jameho and MX2) 
StyleXP 2.16 

Some songs from LPJZ (linkin park & jay-z)


----------



## snehal_prabhu (Jan 10, 2005)

hi

i would like to have critical updates for win 98 se cause i hate xp
next up for me would be may be article on maya or some other software info
cant think anything else right now


----------



## mepappu (Jan 11, 2005)

*Mozilla &  Firefox in Hindi*

Hello Sir

Plz Include hindi versions of  Mozilla 1.7.2 & firefox  & thunderzilla

Thanks


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jan 13, 2005)

I want demos of racing games  any racing games
also want demo for need for speed underground not U 2
and need for speed hot pursuit


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 13, 2005)

Plzzzzzzzzzz give the demo of Railroad Tycoon 3, Airport Tycoon 3. And........ will edit this later.


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 13, 2005)

*How about top 200 firefox extensions. So many of us now use firefox*


----------



## Byte (Jan 13, 2005)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> AUTOPATCHER!!!??????
> 
> XPize 2.5
> Winamp 5.08
> ...



Style XP is already on the Jan DVD. I have included lotsa themes for StyleXP and WindowBlinds on the Feb DVD. Icons next time. (OH and LOTSA wallpapers on Feb )


----------



## Byte (Jan 13, 2005)

I am locking this thread because the DVD is done. Thanks for your inputs.


----------

